# Expat couple Belgian + Filipino moving to Thailand? Can we find jobs?



## joniarielreyes (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We`re an expat couple and previously lived in Cambodia and China. I`m Belgian and I`m an English teacher and tourism consultant. I have teaching experience in Cambodia and Belgium. In Thailand I would be looking for a nice job as an English teacher, I have two Master degrees and experience. I`m not so worried about that.
My husband however is Filipino and a professional in sports management. He was managing the sports and event department in Cambodia of a prestigious country club. He`s also a fitness coach and professional dancer. I would think he`s chances of working in hotels and resorts in Thailand are pretty good? However we always hear stories about the fact that it`s so hard to find jobs for other Asians in Thailand. We`ve been to Thailand many times, it feels like home to me. We really want to make it our home. What do you guys think about the chances of finding something?

JoniandAriel


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

With your background you should be able to find a job teaching real easy,
as for your husband it doesn't look to good job wise
you will have to visit some schools to see if they are hireing,school is out all over thailand for a while,

Good luck, Happy


----------



## joniarielreyes (Apr 13, 2015)

And why doesn`t it look good for him? I`m really interested in your ideas about this. I must say he worked in several international schools and int companies as well.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joniarielreyes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We`re an expat couple and previously lived in Cambodia and China. I`m Belgian and I`m an English teacher and tourism consultant. I have teaching experience in Cambodia and Belgium. In Thailand I would be looking for a nice job as an English teacher, I have two Master degrees and experience. I`m not so worried about that.
> My husband however is Filipino and a professional in sports management. He was managing the sports and event department in Cambodia of a prestigious country club. He`s also a fitness coach and professional dancer. I would think he`s chances of working in hotels and resorts in Thailand are pretty good? However we always hear stories about the fact that it`s so hard to find jobs for other Asians in Thailand. We`ve been to Thailand many times, it feels like home to me. We really want to make it our home. What do you guys think about the chances of finding something?
> ...


Hi you two and welcome to the forum. I think the other poster that replied to your post may have gone offline.

My understanding is that finding some kinds of work in Thailand is or can be difficult. I'm in the Philippines so don't have any solid information to share.

Hopefully there will be enough replies to your questions to provide good answers and will allow you both to make an informed decision on making a move to Thailand.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

working in Thailand your both will need a work permit,your's will be easy as the school that you teach in will do the paper work for you.
as per your husband,it seems that he has no paper work to back-up his work experience,
(degrees) all the jobs he wants are for Thai's only,if a thai can do it then expets are out of luck
english teachers are in high demand +you need a degree or two which you have.
hope this helps a little, Happy


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There's numerous Phillies working in Thailand in lots of different jobs. Your husband's background offers enough possibilities, but it won't be easy to find the right job. 
English teacher, event-manager at some resort or even dancer........plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

just one thing if you take a job with out a work permit and they catch you,big trouble jail,fine,deport you and in some case's black listed from Thailand for one year or more
its not worth the risk


----------

